# How to kill a C4 avant in 1.5 years



## Scotmbb107 (Sep 5, 2007)

Story is I sold my almost mint C4 A6 Avant to my brother in law in October 2010. He kept it for a month and gave it to a friend. I just received it back in trade for doing work on his wifes A4 2.8. Unbelievable how someone can destroy a wonderful car in a year and a half. Bro in law didn't do it, it was the friend it was given too. What it was to what it is today timeline.


----------



## VDT (Apr 18, 2012)

*Surprised?*

How often does someone appreciate something that's free? Neverish. 

Also, what happened to the wheels?


----------



## Scotmbb107 (Sep 5, 2007)

*After a little TLC*

*After cleaning. allroad wheels are temporary just to move vehicle around*








































*New timing belt, thermostat, expansion tank, the correct coolant after flushing system*


----------



## Scotmbb107 (Sep 5, 2007)

*Some new Pics*


















*What has been done since I got the car back* 
1) Install New Timing Belt Kit( OEM) 
2) Install New Waterpump, Thermostat and Flush Cooling System. 
3) Install New Coolant Expansion Tank( Nipple Was Broken ) and Install new G12 Coolant 
4) Clean entire Interior 
5) Install New Kenwood rear door speakers, Kenwood Amp and Kenwood Subwoofer( all missing)$ 24.99 EBAY 
6) Fix rear hatch wiring( kept blowing fuse) 
7) Install Used taillights, new OEM bulbs and one OEM reverse light socket 
8) Install Used front L and R lens with bulb sockets, Fix broken headlights 
9) Paint OEM wheels Atlas Gray and Install NEW 205-55-16 Tires $45( QTY 4) 
10) Buff Entire Car 
11)Fix rear door panels and install new interior door handle clips so handles work.


----------

